# Guess Who's Back?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

HE'S BACK!!!! There was no sign of the hybrid that escaped yesterday for most of the day. I finally had to leave to run an errand and when I got back at four, he was sitting on the tent!!! I gave him a good spray from the hose but he flew to the neighbor's roof, then back to the tent. I set up about ten different traps with food but he just sat on the netting of the tent, looking so sadly in at all his buddies. Finally I said, to heck with it, and went into the tent and cut part of the netting aside and tacked it up. Then he proceeded to walk back and forth past the hole, over and over and over again! Talk about suspense. And finally, FINALLY he noticed the hole, stuck his head in, and then flew into the tent. I secured the hole and he jumped down to get some food and water. Everyone was glad to see him, I'm sure.  And it was #2 hybrid. So those pigeon homing instincts are pretty strong, thank goodness he didn't rely on his dove instincts!! Thank you so much to everyone who has been thinking of him and praying for him to come home. I'm so excited. And he's in there telling them all about it, I'm sure.


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

Maryjane,

That's GREAT news!!! I have been thinking about the little guy and hoping he would find his way home! 

Hurrah!!!


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

Great to hear good news for a change! You are so Lucky to have him back home. I am sure he is one tired bird! Congrats!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

YEEE HAAWWW!!

Phew! GREAT NEWS, MJ! We will all breathe a sigh of relief!

_Shi & Squeaks_


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank goodness he is back home safe and sound.
I bet he'll think twice before taking off again.

Reti


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Oh MJ - I can only imagine how relieved you are!!! That is fantastic news  I sure hope he doesn't ever try it again!! Love ending the day with good news!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a tense situation!!! So glad you were finally able to find a way for him to make it back inside, safe and sound!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great news! Your solution was priceless in one way and just merely costly in another .. what a great pigeon Mom you are to "vandalize" your own pigeon tent in order to get this wayward bird back home!  

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Lol, yeah, I debated on vandalizing the tent but he just kept running back and forth over the netting trying to get in. 

After I cut the hole, he ran next to it up and down for about fifteen minutes. Finally I went in and got the camera so I could record the absolute, er, bird-brainedness of this pigeon  . The second I turned on the camera and started recording, he popped inside. So I even have it on tape hehe. My brother has my uploading cable and I don't venture into his room unless I have to , but I will upload it hopefully tonight so you can all witness the moment of triumph.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Great news, MJ! Well done!

Cynthia


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

That's GREAT news. Glad your baby made it back.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

MJ,

I'm so glad your wayward guy found his way back! I know he probably sighed with relief when he was back in his tent.

Margaret


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Great news MJ. He knew he had a good thing going with you.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Happy happy joy joy!


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

AMEN, AMEN & AMEN!
TEARS OF JOY FOR YOUR LITTLE ONE'S RETURN!

One less sticky 'Prayer' note on my fridge!!!!

Welcome home Blessings to that bad kid!!!
Give him a spank and a peck from us!!!
This is really wonderful and joyous news!

Still praying for Terry's little dove everyday!


----------



## Fever (May 28, 2007)

Hurray, you got him back! But he's... part pigeon and part dove? Where did you get one of those? Was it an accident?


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Someone recently told me hybrids used to be a 'big thing' and they were called doveons. I'm going to see her this week and will ask her more about that since I can't find that online anywhere...


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Great news!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

So glad to hear the good news M.J. It is so disheartening when you tuck them in at night and one is missing.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks everyone, he is very happy to be home!



TheSnipes said:


> Someone recently told me hybrids used to be a 'big thing' and they were called doveons. I'm going to see her this week and will ask her more about that since I can't find that online anywhere...


That's interesting. I didn't know they were a "craze" at one point. I've been able to find so little info about them, or pictures, over the years. One of our members does have several but he's the only person I've known who does have one for sure. These two hybrids look very much like pigeons. The first pair I had, with a pigeon dad and dove mom, looked like a large gray dove, almost, but with some pigeon characteristics. I would be very interested in any more info you find about them, Snipes.


----------



## Fever (May 28, 2007)

I found a page with some information on hybrids. It's interesting, but very technical (I'm studying biochem and genetics, so I thought it was neat anyway): http://www.ringneckdove.com/Wilmer's%20WebPage/pigeon_dove_hybrids.htm


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Fever said:


> Hurray, you got him back! But he's... part pigeon and part dove? Where did you get one of those? Was it an accident?


Sorry Fever, didn't read this somehow when you wrote earlier. They are "on purpose" hybrids. My first pigeon was (still is) a black male, and when I found him I got him a female dove, not knowing anything about pigeons then. They were happy together long enough to hatch and raise hybrids, which lived two years and then passed away with another wonderful pij I had from illness. After that, Gonzo became larger and more aggressive towards Beakers, the dove, and I had to get him a female pigeon mate and a male dove for Beakers.

So then I read more about hybrids, as they were so special to me, and by then I had several doves and pigeons--this was three or four years ago. One pair of doves got an oops baby past me and refused to have anything to do with it, so I hand-raised it and hoped he would be a male; this was Ivan. At the same time two of my first pigeons hatched a baby, about the same age as the dove. This was Genevieve. When she got bigger, I let her play with Ivan and they grew up together in a bedroom after she was weaned. They became mates and hatched a pair of their own hybrids last summer. The babies were actually fostered by another pair I had, while Ivan and Gen got to foster an older baby who was injured. Since it was their first set of eggs, I didn't want their inexperience to kill the babies. 

And now I have two hybrids who look much more pigeon than dove. The last pair were both a silvery-gray, with large dove-ish bodies and were so pretty. These ones are also pretty, and have some dove showing in their heads, but mostly look like pigeons. 

Here are the first ones, "the Monkeys":









And the newer set:










I found that website several years ago when searching for hybrid info. It was pretty interesting. One of the pictures on there is from one of our other members, Asadj (Zakriva), who also raises hybrids. There is a thread about it on here, if you keyword hybrids.


----------

